
A general purpose library for C - samuelrowe
I have been working a C library for the past four years. It was originally designed for the compiler I am writing. However, I realized many of the components could be reused, which gave birth to Jez Toolkit (JTK). Currently, the library implements collections, unit tests, file I&#x2F;O, and other modules. The library is a well designed alternative to Glib. I need some help to implement other powerful features such as regression, networking, concurrency, etc.<p>You can check out the repository here.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;itsonecube&#x2F;jtk&#x2F;tree&#x2F;dev
======
git-pull
What kind of license is it? Any possibility of ISC / MIT / BSD?

Nice to see CMake!

And also nice to see an effort to make something lighter than glib.

It may be worth looking at BSD's base system in /usr/src to see code you can
use as a reference, or add in a generic way. Take a look at #ifdef in
ISC/MIT/BSD applications to see if you can port it in to offer portable
functions.

Hm, examples:
[https://github.com/tmux/tmux/blob/master/compat.h](https://github.com/tmux/tmux/blob/master/compat.h)
->
[https://github.com/tmux/tmux/tree/master/compat](https://github.com/tmux/tmux/tree/master/compat)

For inspiration, all SDL2 is a cross-platform wrapper which probably has
chunks that may be useful: [https://github.com/spurious/SDL-
mirror/tree/master/src](https://github.com/spurious/SDL-
mirror/tree/master/src), SDL_net:
[https://hg.libsdl.org/SDL_net/file/c5b3c4171459](https://hg.libsdl.org/SDL_net/file/c5b3c4171459)

Maybe the above is relevant / helpful / an inspiration.

We need a lite, portable glib alternative. I'm guessing it must be hard to do.
I wish there was a a library where we could just pick what we want and not
have to buy into an object model, which inevitably entails a lot of
dependencies downstream.

Good luck with this! Look forward to watching it grow. Starred.

~~~
greenyoda
> What kind of license is it?

It's licensed under the Apache License:

[https://github.com/itsonecube/jtk/blob/dev/LICENSE](https://github.com/itsonecube/jtk/blob/dev/LICENSE)

The Apache License is a permissive license, similar to MIT or BSD.

~~~
git-pull
Good find, I was looking at
[https://github.com/itsonecube/jtk/blob/3d28ed3/LICENSE](https://github.com/itsonecube/jtk/blob/3d28ed3/LICENSE)

~~~
samuelrowe
Yes, this was the original license. My bad.

------
ktpsns
You should host the rendered Doxygen documentation somewhere. Furthermore,
Doxygen is primarily designed for API documentation. You can add pages to
explain concepts, but may consider to write additional documentation instead.
Without documentation, your library is not even visible for search engines,
despite humans.

~~~
samuelrowe
Thank you for your suggestion. I will soon host the tutorial on GitHub Wiki
and find a way to host the Doxygen documents, too.

Right now you can refer the following tutorial to get started.

[https://github.com/itsonecube/jtk/tree/dev/doc/tutorial](https://github.com/itsonecube/jtk/tree/dev/doc/tutorial)

